# Opinions sought on Taurus Gaucho 357



## xssv (Feb 22, 2014)

Hello, new to forums. I just bought a couple of Gaucho's recently. Both are 357, 5.5 inch barrel, highly polished stainless. One has been fired, but not much and has the box. It is beautiful, barely shows any use. The other is NIB and is definately NIB. 

I just happened upon them when I was visiting a guy who had a different gun I was interested in and these were so beautiful that I bought them both. Here's my deal, I have looked all over the internet (armslist, gunlistings.org, every site I could find where you can buy and sell) and have found only two for sale. One was polished and 7inch and the other was the sunset finish. Both used and priced over 400.

Neither hold a candle to my used gun let alone my NIB one. I know that these aren't made anymore, but why are there currently so few out there and none were NIB? I shot the one and it was nice. Accurate, wonderful action, trigger feel and fired a tight group from 15 yards. 

Is there any chance that I happened on a great deal? I paid 725 total for the two of them. My local Scheels offered me 800 for the pair without even seeing them, just on what i have said above. They do know my dad and I so they know I wouldn't waste my time bsing them. They even said that the price would go up plenty if I traded up on a Black Rain AR15 like the one my dad bought that day, LOL.

Any opinions? All I have to go on so far is that they are beautiful guns and the one I shot felt alot better than my buddy's new 750 Ruger. Opinions appreciated.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm not familiar with the model Taurus you are speaking of. I did find this one on Gunbroker. Taurus Gaucho 45 Colt : Revolvers at GunBroker.com

It sounds as if you got a good deal on the two that you bought. If you could make a few bucks on selling them, you might want to consider doing that. I just don't see them bringing a whole lot of money down the road. A Taurus firearm generally doesn't appreciate in value as the years go by.

Read thru other posts in the Taurus category on this site.


----------



## LightningMcQueen (Feb 27, 2014)

You have found a rare set of pistol, but only for the person wanting that particular model, caliber and finish. I also have a Taurus Gaucho chamber in .357 5.5 barrel on polish steel finish and a pair of 4.75 barrel length n sating finish. I had the pair of the 5.5 barrel on my hands at a Pawn shop some three years ago, but only purchased one for $350. I have since started cowboy action shooting and have never been able to find a pair for my lone gun. Many of the new and top shooter claim that the Taurus was a bad clone of a Colt single action and report several issues with the trigger, barrel. Search on the pros and cons of the Taurus Gaucho. If you like cowboy action shooting the guns will work great.


----------



## Randall (5 mo ago)

My 45LC Gaucho works much smoother and lighter than my Vaquero or any Italian Single Action I've tried. Have had no problems. Oiled marbles smooth, love it!


----------

